# Soup equals weight loss.



## cherrypie (Jan 9, 2012)

As soup has become a hot topic here I thought I would post this. I did watch this article in the link in 2009 and it is worth a read. 

It is all done scientifically and explains how chicken and veg soup fills you up more than if the chicken and veg you may have had was a meal and you drank a glass of water as well. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8068733.stm


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you cherrypie, that is very interesting and certainly appeals to my sense of logic  I'd heard of ghrelin before but only in passing and now understand its role much better


----------



## daisymoo84 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks cherrypie. It's a good idea- I just wished I liked soup! I can't get my head around hot liquids- no coffee, tea, hot choc anything lol 

But my OH is looking for a more filling lunch so I'll let him know! Could be the perfect solution


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,
There are plenty of cold soup recipes that you may like.  Just google, "cold soup recipes".
I have a granddaughter who never drinks hot liquids.  Her preferred liquid is water and has been since she was a toddler,(now 23).


----------



## Katieb (Jan 10, 2012)

After the success of the pea and ham soup, am making another pan tonight for tomorrow's lunch! Yum! Have also got chicken soup in the freezer and, thanks to Lucy (I think it was) am having a bash at her veg soup recipe. Makes a great alternative to salads at work during these colder days! Thanks all for your input - am enjoying being creative with veg!!   Katiexx


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 10, 2012)

Had read somewhere previously that research had found people who frequently ate soup for lunch tend to be slim.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 10, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Had read somewhere previously that research had found people who frequently ate soup for lunch tend to be slim.



_Sign me up for that one then Nicky! Am attempting a HM soup this evening and if turns out ok will share recipe, wish me luck_


----------

